# A New Dawn - Cinematic Theme



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

I composed this theme starting with a piano sketch and simple harmony, gradually developing the piece into a full orchestra (except brass section). Please let me know what you think of it!


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Nice! I like the themes and arrangement. I’d maybe take a look at the endings of phrases, in some places they seemed a little abrupt, could maybe dovetail a bit by holding the chords a bit longer at the end.


----------

